# One more Tank.



## Reavel011 (Nov 12, 2006)

I have room for one more aquarium. I want to try keeping a saltwater aquarium. Can 1 or 2 clownfish live with a neon goby? Should I get a reef tank or a fish only tank or a fish only with inverebretes?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

What's the size of your tank?


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

Well first of all what size tank are you making a saltwater. And then what is the look you are going for. You can do just about anything, but it is good to know what you like and go from there.


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

As already stated.. .sizez of the tank will determine everything! Once we know how big the tank is, we can offer suggestions and ideas to find the look you're after. Clownfish and neon goby should do fine together provided the tank is big enough and there is enough rock/corals/decorations in there to give them territory.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Hey I'll answer the question for you.

Yes they are compatible.


Would I get a reef or fish only? That's all up to you. I prefer reefs but they are also a lot more demanding.

Now for my opinion part. I'd start with a 40g or larger tank.


----------

